# Anybody else break there DB9 9mm pistol?



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

Oops!, I did it again!
I broke another gun.
This time it's the trigger on my DB9, it's run flawlessly FOR ME until the other day when the trigger decided to just start flopping around and not reset.
Probably less than 500rds through it....


----------



## user17168 (Oct 1, 2011)

I have read a TON of forum posts of the DBs breaking at the slide rails/trigger reset/and from the frame shearing from use

Sold my DB to a dealer out of spite, prefer something more rock-solid such as the Lcp/Kahr/Sig 238

Leave the DBs and the kel tecs in the same bucket, they work for a while, then inevitbly poop-out


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I was actually going to look at one, since everyone on this site seem to be in love with them. 500 rds?? I wouldn't care if they sent me a new one while they fixed it. I'll stick with my Glocks and Sig P230.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Here we go, the DB 380 was less than desirable, now this, I am sure some will come on here and tell you that you abused the gun or limp wristed it and that caused the problem. But if I want a gun, it will come from a gun company, not a boat company dabbling in guns, at least for 1 that could save my life. Good luck with the repair!


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Please let us know what happens with the return to the mfg. I have read a lot on these pistols; and while I am not sure I have found tons of reports, I sure am interested in learning more!


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah - definitely limp wristing, or laser use is the culprit...

Mine has 600+ trouble-free rounds downrange - and I trust it as a back-up weapon everyday...


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

scubapro said:


> Yeah - definitely limp wristing, or laser use is the culprit...
> 
> Mine has 600+ trouble-free rounds downrange - and I trust it as a back-up weapon everyday...



Yours must have been made on a Wednesday by Billy after he finished his stint at rehab.

I really like this gun too.. :-( why oh why will Glock not make a small single stack...a guy can dream can't he?


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

Pensacolaw said:


> I have read a TON of forum posts of the DBs breaking at the slide rails/trigger reset/and from the frame shearing from use
> 
> Sold my DB to a dealer out of spite, prefer something more rock-solid such as the Lcp/Kahr/Sig 238
> 
> Leave the DBs and the kel tecs in the same bucket, they work for a while, then inevitbly poop-out


P-Law,
they are both made in Cocoa, Fl, is DB another name under Keltec an off shoot? ex employees? do you know?
According to google maps the two companies are 0.5 miles apart, basically on the same road.
Found on youtube a 400rd DB-9 "torture test" done below:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

yeah they hired away a disgruntled employee and make them in their boat shed next to the boats they build, thye guy has a vendetta against Keltec and the CEO/Owner of DB is a real piece of work.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Plenty of reliable information here (good & bad) - rather than just internet sour grapes...

http://www.diamondbacktalk.com/forum/index.php


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I would rather hear from the problem people rather than the DB shills, they also admitted to packing positive things at their forum and kicking people off who ask legitimate questions and could not get any help. They edit and delete on their forum, I would rather see "real" unedited and complete discussions. Scuba, you must own stock or have a friend there...lol


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

No affiliation with DB here. However, I belive in my DBs. Today, I ran 100 more trouble-free rounds through my DB9 - and my wife shot another 100 rounds through her early production run DB380. Both pistols keep humming along.


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

scubapro said:


> No affiliation with DB here. However, I belive in my DBs. Today, I ran 100 more trouble-free rounds through my DB9 - and my wife shot another 100 rounds through her early production run DB380. Both pistols keep humming along.



SCUBA,
Can your wife shoot your DB9 7 shots one handed without it jamming several times?
I have only had 4 female students who could do it. It seems to be right on the inertial cusp.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

She can shoot the DB9 - but doesn't like it. The trigger finger slap is what hurts her. She does very well with the DB380 - and carries it with her 24/7. We've got it loaded up with 102gr Golden Saber for self defense.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

My DB9 is clicking right along also, just like my P3AT.....Thinkn I may have to get a DB380 now....
I kinda like the Hand guns produced by the "Boat shop" and its neighbor....I guess because I've actually Owned, Fired, Held one in my hand before!!!


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

scubapro said:


> She can shoot the DB9 - but doesn't like it. The trigger finger slap is what hurts her. She does very well with the DB380 - and carries it with her 24/7. We've got it loaded up with 102gr Golden Saber for self defense.


I'm going to teach t hese guys how to shoot. perhaps I can get them to put a realistic stress-fire grip angle on the gun and straighten out the trigger just a bit. The curl of the trigger seems to dig into most of my shooters fingers.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I bought her a Glock 19 for her very own... Unfortunately, she prefers my HK P7M8 and P7M13 because of the smooth backstraps - and has laid "claim" to one of them. She does quite well with either, but seems to like the M13 the best (surprising to me due to the thickness of the grip). I told her that it was one of the most expensive handguns that I own -- and she smiled broadly...


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

scubapro said:


> I bought her a Glock 19 for her very own... Unfortunately, she prefers my HK P7M8 and P7M13 because of the smooth backstraps - and has laid "claim" to one of them. She does quite well with either, but seems to like the M13 the best (surprising to me due to the thickness of the grip). I told her that it was one of the most expensive handguns that I own -- and she smiled broadly...


When she advances in her shooting, basically when her shooting skills out-shoot the gun, she will be forced to return to Glock if she wants to keep advancing in her ability.
Top skilled shooters really only have two guns to top out on, a tricked-out well polished fast-n-short triggered 1911 or a Glock with a tight-n-light trigger.
They really are the only two guns that can compete head to head between two equally skilled shooters. Glock, however takes far less time to get good with than a 1911, however the 1911 has the potential to have a faster trigger shot.

bottom line: *If God made a gun, it would look like a 1911 and shoot like a Glock.*


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I dunno - it would be quite difficult for someone to develop skills to out-shoot the P7 series. The *only* drawback that I have found - is that they get very hot when fired alot in shooting courses due to the gas system. I've always wanted to try out a Sig P210 for accuracy comparison - but the mag changes are lightning fast with the M8 and M13. They really are the most accurate and fastest into action out-of-the-box 9mm pistols on the market...too bad HK stopped making them due to cost of production.


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

scubapro said:


> I dunno - it would be quite difficult for someone to develop skills to out-shoot the P7 series. The *only* drawback that I have found - is that they get very hot when fired alot in shooting courses due to the gas system. I've always wanted to try out a Sig P210 for accuracy comparison - but the mag changes are lightning fast with the M8 and M13. They really are the most accurate and fastest into action out-of-the-box 9mm pistols on the market...too bad HK stopped making them due to cost of production.


All guns are accurate out of the box, sights may need adjusting, but the gun is more accurate than the human. It's how easy one can shoot a gun accurately that matters. Unless you put the gun in a vice, and use several different brands of high quality ammo, there's no way to tell how accurate they are. Holding it with the hand can not measure accuracy, only ease of accuracy. then there's speed of the trigger reset and grip angle. grip angle has much to do with speed on target. 1911 slow on grip angle makes up for it with speed on trigger reset. still grip angle is a more important factor for self defense shooting.

99% of the shooting I train is shooting on target 6-10' feet at an 8" target in under 1.5 seconds from the draw or the ready. grip and grip angle becomes everything at this speed.

the most important thing for any shooter...just be comfortable with what your shooting and get that front sight on target! plenty of bad guys have been killed with worse technique!


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

Capt Ron said:


> I really like this gun too.. :-( why oh why will Glock not make a small single stack...a guy can dream can't he?


Isn't the 36 a single stack?


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Capt Ron said:


> 99% of the shooting I train is shooting on target 6-10' feet at an 8" target in under 1.5 seconds from the draw or the ready. grip and grip angle becomes everything at this speed.


You really need to try the HK P7M8 or P7M13. The fixed barrel and polygonal bore aids in accuracy. The very low bore axis and long sight radius aids in follow-up shots. The pistol is compact compared to most "duty" pistols, but offers a full length barrel. This is accomplished because it is not a John Browning locked breech design like the 1911, Glock and others. Rather, the gas system "locks" the slide until the bullet leaves the bore and the corresponding gas pressure changes. Fixed barrel = more inherent accuracy.

The P7 has a 110 degree grip angle - optimum for shooting and the same as occurs with natural pointing of the index finger.

Mag changes are lightning fast without the need to change the shooting grip on the pistol (as with the 1911). The magazine can be dumped with either the thumb or trigger finger of the shooting hand on the M8, M13, or M10 - and a fresh mag inserted and the slide dropped without touching the slide itself or a slide lock. You simply seat the mag and squeeze the grip as for normal firing and the slide returns to battery with a fresh cartridge.

Mag changes in the original P7 PSP with the European heel mag release are slower. But with proper practice - can be accomplished and be back in the fight quite quickly.

Although the trigger reset technically may be a bit longer than the 1911 or Glock, you'd never know it. The P7-series is an extremely fast shooting pistol.

Try it - you'll like it! :yes:


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Apollo46 said:


> Isn't the 36 a single stack?


Yes, it is -- and is one of my favorite CCWs.

Taking the thin G36 top end - and mounting it on the G30 lower makes a nice light weight double-stack "hybrid" 45 ACP as well...


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Keltecs and Diamondbacks. 
Is the $100 savings really worth it ?
Not in my book.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

$100 savings compared to what? Is there a 6+1 capacity 9x19mm pistol weighing 11 ounces that can be bought for $100 more? I know that the Rohrbaugh is the next closest in size, weight, capacity and caliber - but at $1200 a piece, the R9S is much more expensive than just $100 more than the DB9.

I actually replaced a Rohrbaugh R9S with the DB9 in my own pocket for daily carry.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

never like to say something bad about a gun someone else really likes.

I have only owned a DB 380.

it was the only gun I have ever owned that had every problem I thought was possible plus a new one for me.

I did only use one kind of ammo [ Winchester white box 380 fmj ] but it never fired half a clip before a jam.

I had stove pipes , lower ramp jam's , top of barrel jams, failure to extract , failure to fire , failure to cock the hammer , double feeds , and a new one for me which was it cocked and the hammer dropped when the trigger was pulled on a already spent case 
it was by far the worst gun I ever owned. I do understand that the DB9 is a different design but the old Grendal's were better IMO and they were a POS

I had the Grendel P10 and P12 . they were junk. I agree, I wish Glock made a very small 380 or eve better a very small 9mm , until then I will carry my Kahr PM9


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

back to db...

Had a db380, loved it. About 5-600 round count, trigger failed to reset and go bang every time. Felt like trigger was resetting and firing, but no bang. Click it a few more times, and bang. 

Great lil carry gun...if you wanted to throw it at someone.

Love my new p238 though. Goes bang every time.


----------

